# Von CD Booten ?



## Seis (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo, Community!

Ich habe folgendes Problem, 

Ich will das system formatieren, aber es Bootet nicht von CD aus, und das kann man vom "Bios" einstellen, dass es von der CD startet.
Habe alles versucht aber komme nicht auf die richtige Konfiguration.

Dafür habe ich 2 pic's hochgeladen.

Bios "Boot"

Boot Device Priority

Ich denke da muss man in der "Boot Device Priority" irgentwas einstellen aber komme nicht weiter Bitte um Hilfe!

Notebook: Fujitsu Siemens LifeBook C1320 
Bios: PhoenixBios

Danke im Vorraus!
Mfg
Seis


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. Juli 2007)

Hi

Dein CD-ROM Laufwerk muss das erste Laufwerk in der Boot-Reihenfolge sein.
Dafür musst du die Auswahl auf das entsprechende Laufwerk setzen und die mit der +-Taste nach oben verschieben (siehe auch Hinweise rechts  ).


----------



## Seis (1. Juli 2007)

Danke dir!

Nach dem ich das gemacht habe, und formatieren wollte stand da 

Es konnten keine installierten Festplatten gefunden werden.
Stellen Sie sicher......

Dabei führ das Windows hoch! bis zum "Wellcome" screen hoch und da bleibt stehn weil ich eine nicht gültigen key hab und es registrieren soll.

An was könnte das liegen?


----------



## soyo (1. Juli 2007)

Jetzt noch einmal ganz genau: Was für eine CD hast du eingelegt?


----------



## Seis (1. Juli 2007)

soyo hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt noch einmal ganz genau: Was für eine CD hast du eingelegt?



Windows Xp!

Ich will das notebook formatieren, aber wenn ich erst mal in Windows setup bin, steht : Es konnten keine installierten Festplatten gefunden werden.
Stellen Sie sicher......

Das Notebook kann nicht kaputt sein ich hab blos das "Windows aktivieren" ignoriert, wegen das fährt der Notebook nicht ganz hoch, und will das ich das aktiviere.

Mfg
seis


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (1. Juli 2007)

Das könnte unter anderem daran liegen, daß deine Festplatte eine SATA ist, und dein Win-XP ne Version ohne SP2 

Die Versionen von Win-XP ohne SP2 (Service-Pack) erkennen noch keine SATA-Platten.

Abhilfe: Du brauchst einen Treiber für den Festplatten-Controller, und diesen musst Du beim Starten von Windows-Setup mit angeben. (da steht dann am Anfang: "Wenn sie den Treiber eines Dritt-Herstellers installieren wollen, dann drücken Sie F1" oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Seis (1. Juli 2007)

Andreas Dunstheimer hat gesagt.:


> Das könnte unter anderem daran liegen, daß deine Festplatte eine SATA ist, und dein Win-XP ne Version ohne SP2
> 
> Die Versionen von Win-XP ohne SP2 (Service-Pack) erkennen noch keine SATA-Platten.
> 
> Abhilfe: Du brauchst einen Treiber für den Festplatten-Controller, und diesen musst Du beim Starten von Windows-Setup mit angeben. (da steht dann am Anfang: "Wenn sie den Treiber eines Dritt-Herstellers installieren wollen, dann drücken Sie F1" oder so ähnlich)



ein Danke auch zu dir!

Ich hab das mit ner anderen CD versucht wo sp2 drauf ist, zeigt allerdings keine wirkung.

Mfg
seis


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (1. Juli 2007)

Dann probiere es doch mal mit den Treibern, die Du bei http://www.fujitsu-siemens.de runterladen kannst.


----------



## Seis (1. Juli 2007)

Andreas Dunstheimer hat gesagt.:


> Dann probiere es doch mal mit den Treibern, die Du bei http://www.fujitsu-siemens.de runterladen kannst.



Ich habe mir die treiber angeschaut auf der seite, wurde auch mit der Sata treiber fündig, hab die geladen und angeschaut, es ist ne exe und ich komme nicht mal ins Windows.

Kann keine treiber installieren.


----------



## Seis (1. Juli 2007)

Warum hab ich das nicht gleich so gemacht, habe dieses Notebook vom abgesicherten Modus gestartet und werde die treiber installieren und das problem manuel versuchen zu löschen!

Ergebnis folgt :>


----------

